# Kenwood eXcelon KAC-X10D advise



## casual (Jun 22, 2007)

I have 2 dual 4ohm subs rated at 300w each. I am looking for a decent amp to power then. I wanted the pdx but it is a little more than I want to spend. What do you folks think of this amp. It is 1ohm stable and works with my configuration.

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_8651_Kenwood+eXcelon+KAC-X10D.html


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

casual said:


> I have 2 dual 4ohm subs rated at 300w each. I am looking for a decent amp to power then. I wanted the pdx but it is a little more than I want to spend. What do you folks think of this amp. It is 1ohm stable and works with my configuration.
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_8651_Kenwood+eXcelon+KAC-X10D.html


Try doing some searches like this: kac*
The star acts as a wild card so that you get hits for the whole line of amps.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/search.php?searchid=583187

...and this should be in the car audio section.


----------

